# Rfc fresh cycle



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello everyone anyone else at rfc just had first scan today and looking some buddies


----------



## Cheesy (Jul 4, 2012)

Very very quiet over here babydust1984 I’m afraid. I hope you get a buddy. You might have more luck on the general cyclebuddy do you know it? That moves very quickly and can be hard to keep up with! Best of luck with your tx


----------



## Cheesy (Jul 4, 2012)

Here you go in case it's helpful to you Babydust. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=398779.0

Though you might prefer something more specific depending on your tx or protocol. Is this a fresh OE cycle or different.


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks cheesy it’s always lovely to have someone


----------

